# Smelling Yummy! Bath and Body Works Hauls!



## ElvenEyes (Sep 5, 2011)

Lately I've been going nuts over B&B Works and bought lotions, fragrance mists, lip gloss, antibacterial handibacs and pocketbacs, etc. from both their regular line and the various Autumn/Halloween collections.  Here are some pics of the nice smelly goodies I picked up! They have some great sales right now (they always seem to have great sales!), so it is a good time to load up on your favourite scents. More info on my blog, so please drop by and consider following!  Now...breathe in!

  	http://beautyfullyinspired.blogspot.com/


----------



## emarie (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh wow what a great haul! I've been meaning to pick up some of their Halloween lotions! Which one do you think smells the best?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 5, 2011)

emarie said:


> Oh wow what a great haul! I've been meaning to pick up some of their Halloween lotions! Which one do you think smells the best?


	Oh gosh! I am seriously loving them all, mostly because I love warmly scented perfumes and candles, so these are perfect.  Sinful Vanilla is really rich scented and decadent, Wicked Spiced Pumpkin reminds me of a pumpkin pie candle I burn around Halloween, and Black Candy Apple smells like a chocolate covered apple. I think it is probably the most unique. I want to eat these!  lol There are other scents, too, that just didn't quite grab me as much as these three, but who knows. I might end up going back for more!!


----------



## emarie (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh gosh you make them all sound so good! I can't wait to go check them out in person!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 5, 2011)

emarie said:


> Oh gosh you make them all sound so good! I can't wait to go check them out in person!



 	Hehehe! They really are!  I smelt like a menagerie of their fragrances when I left, which was fun until I remembered I wanted to go to Sephora to pick out perfumes.  lol That was a bit tricky!


----------



## texasmommy (Sep 5, 2011)

Great haul!  I need to go check some of those out now!   I'm actually waiting on an online order of the Autumn hand sanitizers and some home stuff, but now I must go by the store.


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Sep 5, 2011)

love your haul, as always I also just came back for BBWs and picked up the Halloween stuff!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!!! I didn't know they sold Haloween stuff!! FML....I've got to go there soon and buy a couple of those lotions! I *love* Halloween. My wallet..not so much....


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 6, 2011)

The good thing is that they do have a lot of sales and you can pick up some excellent items for very low prices. This is definitely a good place to haul when your budget is limited.  I would check to see if their 3 for 3 is still going on. I was able to pick out 3 fragrance mists and get 3 of them free.  How can I say no to that?  Luckily they always seem to have a good sale going on.  The perks of packaging in plastic with minimal decoration.  You pay for the product, not the packaging! 

  	I love Halloween, too. I can't wait to see what they have for Christmas, but hoping for sugarplums and chocolate yummy scents. Time will tell!


----------



## bailokaye (Sep 8, 2011)

Great haul! All the halloween stuff is so cute.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG   the halloween stuff is ADORABLE <3


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 9, 2011)

Isn't it fun? I just put my glosses in a little pink basket to keep in the computer room for whenever I want some yummy smackers!  I put one on, sneak up to my husband, kiss him and ask him to guess the flavour. Hehehe...


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Isn't it fun? I just put my glosses in a little pink basket to keep in the computer room for whenever I want some yummy smackers!  I put one on, sneak up to my husband, kiss him and ask him to guess the flavour. Hehehe...


	AWWW  That is so sweet!


----------



## peachsuns (Sep 9, 2011)

Great haul! I love B&B Works, too! I've been a fan for years.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Enjoy!


----------



## Fluffyloo (Sep 9, 2011)

Nothing beats B&BW at Christmas time! Super cheap Vanilla Beat Noel, Warm Vanilla Sugar and those huge candles that are on sale!! I'm very picky with the scents there but there's plenty to choose from....I'm thinking about picking up some Cotton Blossom.  I havent had a bottle in years!


----------



## SweetGlamMakeup (Sep 15, 2011)

*Nice haul,Sinful vanilla sounds delish!*


----------



## ElvenEyes (Sep 16, 2011)

They are all super delicious! I've tried all the lip balms and they taste amazing!  I presently have on Apple Cinnamon. Yummy!  I wear the splashes every night before going to bed and whenever I feel like spritzing myself!  Today I am going to scatter some of the Halloween goodies around the house and my MU area, computer area, etc.  I'm all decorated for fall, so it will fit right in! I will save my pennies for a Christmas bonanza spree!


----------

